# Is this normal or is this bad?



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just had my little pup a week ago and she had been acting really weird. She was 8 weeks old when I got her and she's 9 weeks now.

First off, she is very very very clingy. Wherever I go she would just follow me. If I go to the restroom, she would just whine and cry the whole time.

Second, whenever i'm going to take a shower and I put her inside of her crate she would just cry and whine. 

Third, whenever i leave for school i would put her in her crate and she would just whine and cry.

I have been researching everywhere and it looks like my little pup has separation anxiety.

This is a video I took yesterday: Chihuahua Puppy - Separation Anxiety: Chihuahua Puppy - Separation Anxiety - YouTube

Guys please help me. I don't know, if this is a normal behavior for a pup. My friends also had pups before and i told them about my situation and they said that my pup surely does have separation anxiety.

They also went to my house and go check my lil pup and they were just shrugging their head. They told me that i'm gonna have a hard time taking her anxiety off. My friend have a pug and when the pug was still a pup, the lil pup was just chillin and not whining. My other friend also had a german shep, also same behavior with the lil pug. 

Help please.... Thanks a lot


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

not sure about "separation anxiety"--maybe someone else can help on that. But, please do not leave her collar on when you crate her. It is a strangulation hazard. 8 weeks is quite young for a Chi to leave it's litter. It could be she really is lonely. Give her lots of love and cuddles when you are home. She's a baby. Discipline would not be in my vocabulary at this age. Most puppies cry a lot the first week or so. Little tantrums won't hurt her. She'll probably adjust in a few more weeks. At her age, I would put her in an ex-pen with access to food, water, bed, and a potty pad. Crating just a few hours a day for starters. Good luck with her and keep us posted.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Jerry'sMom said:


> not sure about "separation anxiety"--maybe someone else can help on that. But, please do not leave her collar on when you crate her. It is a strangulation hazard. 8 weeks is quite young for a Chi to leave it's litter. It could be she really is lonely. Give her lots of love and cuddles when you are home. She's a baby. Discipline would not be in my vocabulary at this age. Most puppies cry a lot the first week or so. Little tantrums won't hurt her. She'll probably adjust in a few more weeks. At her age, I would put her in an ex-pen with access to food, water, bed, and a potty pad. Crating just a few hours a day for starters. Good luck with her and keep us posted.


'8 weeks' is really young. I got my pup from my cousin and my cousin bought it off from someone. He told me that he cannot stand the young pup because of these behavioral issues. He also told me that he got the pup when she was about 6 weeks old. REALLY REALLY YOUNG!

So now I am willing to help this young pup grow to a good adult chi without any behavioral problems. That is why I joined this forum to ask questions.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok I saw your video. I would like to say just one thing I noticed and that is that her crate is very small. If you are gone all day at school and she is in there all day, she definately needs more room. 

How often does she eat? I ask because pups this young need to eat more frequently because they can get low blood sugar, and that is not good.

Discapline isn't exactly the word I would use, because shes just a tiny baby and scared. She was taken very young for her mama, as was my chihuahua. Mine followed me around ALOT and cried whenever she was not with me, but eventually she grew up and learned to occupy herself more.

I did not crate mine but for some that is not an option, so if your girl is crated, can I suggest you get her a much larger space and put her bed and a wee-wee pad and her water in there...and toys. 

I do not know how long you are gone, but the girl needs to go pee at some point and needs to move around rather than be in that little confined space. There are pens you can set up that will allow her much more space. 

Also when you leave, maybe you can put some music on for her (there is pet music on YouTube) and have some chew toys her her to play with so she learns to entertain herself. 

By the way, shes super cute and I just wanted to reach out and open the door and watch her run around and play. 

What is her name?


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

You really need to get a bigger crate.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kalisee said:


> Ok I saw your video. I would like to say just one thing I noticed and that is that her crate is very small. If you are gone all day at school and she is in there all day, she definately needs more room.
> 
> How often does she eat? I ask because pups this young need to eat more frequently because they can get low blood sugar, and that is not good.
> 
> ...




I do have a bigger kennel/crate for her with a potty pad, and water inside of it. This was just an illustration of how she gets anxious when I leave for a few minutes.

I also uploaded another video on my youtube channel that shows how I am crate training her and on that video you can see the bigger crate. Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJktJ0tpvgo

These are the rituals when I leave for school:

1. I try to crate train her 30 minutes prior to when I need to get ready and we play together.
2. After crate train, I already put her inside of her crate. I leave a chewable bone and a toy inside of the crate. 
3. I turn on the TV for her - animal planet channel.
4. When I leave the room, I don't even look at her or speak to her to reassure her that everything will be fine.
5. When I leave the room that is it. I won't go back inside anymore and I just prepare and leave for school.

I am usually gone for about 5 hours and it is not that long. 

Oh and her name is Jane haha


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

joshall said:


> You really need to get a bigger crate.


Lol yes I do have a bigger crate. This was just an illustration of her anxiety when I leave for few minutes. 

Please watch this youtube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJktJ0tpvgo


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She is still a very young baby missing that nurturing mother would give. I would put a blanket in her crate with her. I would also play with her to wear her out before you crate her. Be careful about the toys you leave in the crate with her while you're gone as she could choke. Ignoring may not be the cure. Talking to her and reassurance "I have to go out now and I'll be back in a minute. You be a good girl." I would also play soft music while you're gone to soothe her. When you do come home, always greet her first by saying "Hi Jane, I'm home... etc...." They learn our words and what our facial expressions mean, so if you become stressed everytime you have to crate her before you leave, she picks up on this and she feeds off your stress, so try to keep a positive up-beat attitude when you have to leave. She'll get better.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jane is adorable. It looks like you are training her well. My only suggestion is to give it time. Most chi's behave this way once separated from the owner. And she's really young too, and that plays a role as well. Good luck to you. Keep us updated on her progress and we love pics around here 😊


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

That first video broke my heart! Definitely sep anxiety. My first suggestion is to put something that smells like you (a shirt that you've worn for a day or two) into the crate with her. Second, you have to train her to be comfortable in the crate without you. As far as she knows, if she can't see you then you no longer exist. Add on top of that that this is true of everyone else she has ever cared about, and it makes perfect sense that she's freaking out. Your job here is to teach her that you will always be back - but first, I suggest you learn to use the clicker properly. You seem to be trying to use it to get her attention (which isn't working anyway). Try using it to mark that she has given the behavior you want instead, your training will go much faster! 

I have to go to work, so that's all I have time for, but will go more in depth when I get home. Until then:

Look up kikopup on YouTube. She has great videos explaining proper clicker training. 

I also suggest you search "crate games" for some good crate training videos. 

By the end of first time I started crate games I was able to walk away from my adult dog (who had never even seen a crate before) for 12 minutes before she started getting vocal. I'm pretty sure most of her whining at that time was because she could hear me working with the other dogs in the next room as well.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

woodard2009 said:


> She is still a very young baby missing that nurturing mother would give. I would put a blanket in her crate with her. I would also play with her to wear her out before you crate her. Be careful about the toys you leave in the crate with her while you're gone as she could choke. Ignoring may not be the cure. Talking to her and reassurance "I have to go out now and I'll be back in a minute. You be a good girl." I would also play soft music while you're gone to soothe her. When you do come home, always greet her first by saying "Hi Jane, I'm home... etc...." They learn our words and what our facial expressions mean, so if you become stressed everytime you have to crate her before you leave, she picks up on this and she feeds off your stress, so try to keep a positive up-beat attitude when you have to leave. She'll get better.


So caress her before I leave then? BUT i have been reading articles to not do those......


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's so cute! She reminds me of my Lilo.  Separation anxiety is common with puppies at some extent, but it doesn't help that she's so young and was taken away from her mum too early. I think you're doing well so far and things should get better with time. 

Something I did with my first chi puppy who had separation anxiety was work on leaving her for short periods of time. I would leave for a few minutes at a time, come back in, wait until she calmed down to acknowledge her, then I'd praise her and give her a treat. I did that many times in a row every day as an exercise and eventually she'd be calm while I was gone because she knew I'd be back. I repeated the same exercise over time, slowly increasing the time I was gone for. I don't know if you've tried this already (I haven't watched the whole second video yet), but if not, I would recommend it. Good luck!


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh my gosh she's so cute! She reminds me of my Lilo.  Separation anxiety is common with puppies at some extent, but it doesn't help that she's so young and was taken away from her mum too early. I think you're doing well so far and things should get better with time.
> 
> Something I did with my first chi puppy who had separation anxiety was work on leaving her for short periods of time. I would leave for a few minutes at a time, come back in, wait until she calmed down to acknowledge her, then I'd praise her and give her a treat. I did that many times in a row every day as an exercise and eventually she'd be calm while I was gone because she knew I'd be back. I repeated the same exercise over time, slowly increasing the time I was gone for. I don't know if you've tried this already (I haven't watched the whole second video yet), but if not, I would recommend it. Good luck!


I have also read an article like that. I think it was at Cesar Millan's website.

Please do watch the second video because it shows how cute she really is  

Thanks!


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jane is adorable. It looks like you are training her well. My only suggestion is to give it time. Most chi's behave this way once separated from the owner. And she's really young too, and that plays a role as well. Good luck to you. Keep us updated on her progress and we love pics around here 😊


Thank you for your response. I have been trying my best to train her because I don't want her to grow up to be a good adult.

So as time goes on do you think this will go away?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jane07 said:


> I have also read an article like that. I think it was at Cesar Millan's website.
> 
> Please do watch the second video because it shows how cute she really is
> 
> Thanks!


She really is the cutest thing! She reminds me of my Lilo even more in the second one.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

MMS said:


> That first video broke my heart! Definitely sep anxiety. My first suggestion is to put something that smells like you (a shirt that you've worn for a day or two) into the crate with her. Second, you have to train her to be comfortable in the crate without you. As far as she knows, if she can't see you then you no longer exist. Add on top of that that this is true of everyone else she has ever cared about, and it makes perfect sense that she's freaking out. Your job here is to teach her that you will always be back - but first, I suggest you learn to use the clicker properly. You seem to be trying to use it to get her attention (which isn't working anyway). Try using it to mark that she has given the behavior you want instead, your training will go much faster!
> 
> I have to go to work, so that's all I have time for, but will go more in depth when I get home. Until then:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! I really really need your help and inputs about chihuahua's behavior and trainings. I haven't had a puppy for about 4 years now and the last one I had was a Shiba Inu. My shiba was really calm and submissive to me, so when I had this little chi I was kind of freaking out because I really think this is not a good behavior for a pup - based on my previous experience. Plus, my friends came over and told me that it really is NOT a good behavior.

Thanks again! have a good day.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> She really is the cutest thing! She reminds me of my Lilo even more in the second one.


She really does look like your dog Lilo hahaha. I just saw her picture on your signature


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jane07 said:


> Thank you for your response. I have been trying my best to train her because I don't want her to grow up to be a good adult.
> 
> 
> 
> So as time goes on do you think this will go away?



Don't be too hard on yourself. She will eventually come around. She is just a baby and the new environment is still something she's getting used to. I think everyone here has given you some really great suggestions. So just keep working on it, and I'll bet within a few weeks Jane will handle crate time like a pro. And eventually she may become so used to her crate that you can't get her out of there lol. Most dogs look at their crates as a place of comfort/safe haven once they are used to it. I've done this 4 times lol. So trust me you will be fine. She is your first chi so it's understandable that you are over cautious and perfectly normal to be.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jane07 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your response. I have been trying my best to train her because I don't want her to grow up to be a good adult.
> ...



Haha yeh i am just very cautious. 

Here is another video I filmed today. 

Separation Anxiety - Part 2: http://youtu.be/mqYdqCdQi9w


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I watched this video, and PLEASE take off her collar and tag when she is in the crate. Many dogs have gotten their tag/collar caught in the crate with tragic results. If you insist on having them on, then get a 'break away' collar for cats.

As for the anxiety hopefully she'll grow out of it. I use frozen kongs (get one for small puppies) and bully sticks when you're there watching her. I would only use the kong for when you leave.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

susan davis said:


> I watched this video, and PLEASE take off her collar and tag when she is in the crate. Many dogs have gotten their tag/collar caught in the crate with tragic results. If you insist on having them on, then get a 'break away' collar for cats.
> 
> As for the anxiety hopefully she'll grow out of it. I use frozen kongs (get one for small puppies) and bully sticks when you're there watching her. I would only use the kong for when you leave.



Yes i do take the collar off when i leave. I leave 2 toys, potty pad, water, and some music to calm her down. This is my first time to have a chi so i dont really know their behaviors.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that you have a bigger crate. I was hoping you did! I think eventually with peristance from you, she will be just fine. Shes adorable and I know that very soon she will be fine. You got a lot of good tips here and I am sure they will work if you keep up the good job working with her.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chis are very different to Shiba Inus. They are bred to be companion dogs and get very closely bonded to their humans, so leaving her all alone is probably the worst thing she can imagine.
You will have to teach her to be comfortable being left, which is difficult for any dog but even harder for an 8 week old chi puppy.
Is there any possibility that someone can come and sit with her while you are out? She hasn't settled in fully yet, she is still missing her old home and canine family, it is asking a lot for a pup this young to be alone for 5 hours at a time.
If not a person could you borrow another dog to keep her company during these first few weeks?
I think you will need to work out a schedule where the puppy isn't left alone for long periods while she is so young.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

You have the steps in your pocket, you know what to do when it comes to training her. Its not going to work right away, or over night. She is going to get worse and before she gets better like all behavior it goes up in frequency before becoming extinct. You have only had her for one week so give it time and be patient. Patience and consistency is the key! Keep us updated.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Chis are very different to Shiba Inus. They are bred to be companion dogs and get very closely bonded to their humans, so leaving her all alone is probably the worst thing she can imagine.
> You will have to teach her to be comfortable being left, which is difficult for any dog but even harder for an 8 week old chi puppy.
> Is there any possibility that someone can come and sit with her while you are out? She hasn't settled in fully yet, she is still missing her old home and canine family, it is asking a lot for a pup this young to be alone for 5 hours at a time.
> If not a person could you borrow another dog to keep her company during these first few weeks?
> I think you will need to work out a schedule where the puppy isn't left alone for long periods while she is so young.


I am going to bring my little pup to my friend's house because he has a 2 yrs old pug, but here is the thing she is also afraid of dogs. She cannot socialize with any kind of dogs. She really clings on me and when she is scared. 

I'm gonna go try it out tomorrow and have her bond with my friend's pug.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kalisee said:


> Thanks for clarifying that you have a bigger crate. I was hoping you did! I think eventually with peristance from you, she will be just fine. Shes adorable and I know that very soon she will be fine. You got a lot of good tips here and I am sure they will work if you keep up the good job working with her.


Thanks a lot for your inputs Kalisee. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> You have the steps in your pocket, you know what to do when it comes to training her. Its not going to work right away, or over night. She is going to get worse and before she gets better like all behavior it goes up in frequency before becoming extinct. You have only had her for one week so give it time and be patient. Patience and consistency is the key! Keep us updated.


Thanks Chihuahuaobsession for your inputs  

I will surely keep you all updated.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She is sooo cute and responds so well to your instructions. She is going to be an awesome companion. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

zellko said:


> She is sooo cute and responds so well to your instructions. She is going to be an awesome companion. Keep us posted on her progress.


She really does follows my instructions. I will upload another video soon


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

completely normal puppy crying
if a puppy doesn't go through a crying stage then consider yourself lucky

You're already doing the right thing by ignoring the cries and rewarding the quiet

it will just take time for her to realize that crying doesn't work and she will grow out of it

it's an instinct thing, if a pup were separated from it's mother in wild it would howl and cry so it's mum can find it

I also got an 8 week chi who is 9 weeks now. Consider yourself lucky that your pup is clingy and sticks around you. my first pup was like that and she's a wonderful dog now. My current pup is way independent, hates to come when called and will run off already. :confused5: 
Both of them cried but my clingy pup cried a lot more, she grew out of it though.

You can tell it's not serious separation anxiety because she is actually eating the treats and quieting down after just a few seconds. If she were going blindly crazy crying and biting and not paying attention to you then that would be pretty awful, but she is coming a long just fine, and you should just ignore the crying until it stops.

As for visiting the pugs, be careful, if she's not already playful don't force her into anything, during the imprinting stage scary things can become life long fears so you need to take things slow and never put your puppy in a 'scary' situation, even if it's not dangerous you don't want your puppy to be scared, only positive experiences. I would find a very calm dog who will let her approach first and not run at her or anything. chihuahuas seem to like each other and also get a lot well with friendly cats. Even though pugs are small they are stocky so watch out that she doesn't get run over.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Erin&Cookie said:


> completely normal puppy crying
> if a puppy doesn't go through a crying stage then consider yourself lucky
> 
> You're already doing the right thing by ignoring the cries and rewarding the quiet
> ...



Thanks so much for this very nice input! So we both have a 9 weeks old chihuahua. I cannot wait until she gets rid of her whining/crying behaviour. Again, this is my first time of having a breed of dog since I had a Shiba. I just cannot believe how much energy a chihuahua has. I would love to have a conversation with you on PM.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

Jane07 said:


> Thanks so much for this very nice input! So we both have a 9 weeks old chihuahua. I cannot wait until she gets rid of her whining/crying behaviour. Again, this is my first time of having a breed of dog since I had a Shiba. I just cannot believe how much energy a chihuahua has. I would love to have a conversation with you on PM.


no problem! my 3 almost 4 year old chiweenie is my first dog to raise myself, but I grew up with small family dogs all my life. usually mutts. Decided to add the little one, since my older dog could really use a playmate. The puppy is VERY energetic, jumping my box barricades like hurdles and she can really run. She's a wild one. I want to make sure she turns out as good mannered as my other dog so I'm trying my best to socialize her and train her. It's rough, she's a rebellious one. Your puppy looks like a sweet heart. You can send me a message whenever you want, but I literally just got on this site so I'm still finding my way around sometimes.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Erin&Cookie said:


> no problem! my 3 almost 4 year old chiweenie is my first dog to raise myself, but I grew up with small family dogs all my life. usually mutts. Decided to add the little one, since my older dog could really use a playmate. The puppy is VERY energetic, jumping my box barricades like hurdles and she can really run. She's a wild one. I want to make sure she turns out as good mannered as my other dog so I'm trying my best to socialize her and train her. It's rough, she's a rebellious one. Your puppy looks like a sweet heart. You can send me a message whenever you want, but I literally just got on this site so I'm still finding my way around sometimes.


Oh that's cool. Yeh I am fairly new to this forums, so i'm also finding my ways around it. It really is a huge difference coming from a Shiba to Chihuahua's. It really shocked me. 

Thanks a lot Erin&Cookie


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

i think i'm going to have to get my name changed, apparently the and symbol in is messing up my profile on here.

I just uploaded some videos of my pups, I guess I should share them somewhere on the forum


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

I just read your post. Your puppy is very cute!!! And it looks like you are doing a great job with the training. I recently got at Chi/Yorkie mix puppy. I got my puppy at 9 weeks and she is a fearless ball of energy. She just turned 18 weeks now and is turning in to a very sweet little girl. But for the first couple weeks I got her she would cry something awful when she was crated. She has gotten use to her crate and her pen and will still cry for a couple of minutes but settles down. She also use to follow me around the house but now she is quite happy to play with her toys and bother my older chi when I am busy. I suspect a lot of your problem just lies in the fact that she is a young puppy. My puppy and I just started a puppy class and it is great socialization even though she is by far the smallest one there. She doesn't have any fear of other dogs but if your pup does I suggest a structured class where she can meet other puppies in a very controlled environment. Good luck with your pup!!!


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

minnies_mom said:


> I just read your post. Your puppy is very cute!!! And it looks like you are doing a great job with the training. I recently got at Chi/Yorkie mix puppy. I got my puppy at 9 weeks and she is a fearless ball of energy. She just turned 18 weeks now and is turning in to a very sweet little girl. But for the first couple weeks I got her she would cry something awful when she was crated. She has gotten use to her crate and her pen and will still cry for a couple of minutes but settles down. She also use to follow me around the house but now she is quite happy to play with her toys and bother my older chi when I am busy. I suspect a lot of your problem just lies in the fact that she is a young puppy. My puppy and I just started a puppy class and it is great socialization even though she is by far the smallest one there. She doesn't have any fear of other dogs but if your pup does I suggest a structured class where she can meet other puppies in a very controlled environment. Good luck with your pup!!!



Thank you so much! I really wish that my little pup will turn out like that. When my Shiba Inu was a little pup, he wouldn't cry at all. It feels like he didn't care being left alone, but when I call him up he would come and would just play with me. His behavior was just fantastic. 

I am currently uploading another video of her on youtube, so stay tuned


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Erin&Cookie said:


> i think i'm going to have to get my name changed, apparently the and symbol in is messing up my profile on here.
> 
> I just uploaded some videos of my pups, I guess I should share them somewhere on the forum


You can post the link on this thread, so I can be able to see em


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Well....................

The video is UP! 

Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEZzUn7VkGk


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I saw the video....! Whats wrong with Jane?...Shes being awfully quiet! 

Seriously, great progress! Soon you are the one that will be giving advice on training.....


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I see you got a lot of good help here...just want to add my reply too...she misses her mother and the pups...my boy was like that too, and still is haha  alone training and crate training takes time, and if you start with just a few minutes when standing right behind the door...you will soon get the results you want...soon you can go to the other room, the mailbox, the store etc..just take it SLOWLY  maybe a hot waterbottle warmer will help too, and a good tasty chew in the crate <3 Good luck <3 XOXO


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jane07 said:


> So caress her before I leave then? BUT i have been reading articles to not do those......


Caress to a certain extent as she is just a baby and misses the nurturing of her mother. I know we have jobs and other duties and can't nurture 24/7. I've always kept my pups in a safe bathroom when I would go out. They will whine cause they don't understand, but it does get better. Clingy is a chi thing and the majority of owners wouldn't have it any other way. That's why most of us own chis. Their devotion is unlike any other animal IMO.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

Jane07 said:


> You can post the link on this thread, so I can be able to see em


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3B8U324VIA&index=1&list=UU380ZLinCN_MBIOLRESL70A

there a couple more on there but here's one, there not the best videos, I had to use my laptop to record -.-

I'm impressed with your puppy lol
I've started 'come here' and 'sit' with Ginger and she is very stubborn and won't eat any of my dog treats. I think I'm going to have to buy a pack of shredded cheese.


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kalisee said:


> I saw the video....! Whats wrong with Jane?...Shes being awfully quiet!
> 
> Seriously, great progress! Soon you are the one that will be giving advice on training.....


When i had my shiba he would just tag along with me around the house but he knows his boundary. For example, when i am eating he would just play with the toys i got for him. He would not even bother me. Second, when i leave the room and he was left behind he would not cry or whine. He was just a perfect little pup. I got him when he was 9 weeks old.

Now switching to a chihuahua really surprised me. Their behavior really just surprised me. 

Jane follows me around the whole time, when i eat on the couch she also whines when she isnt with me, when i go to the restroom and if she doesnt see me for just a second she would whine and cry a lot even though she is on my bed. So i mean chihuahua's behavior really really shocked me. That is why i am kind of freaking out lol.

Thanks


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

AnnHelen said:


> I see you got a lot of good help here...just want to add my reply too...she misses her mother and the pups...my boy was like that too, and still is haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might really so that exercise to her. Thanks a lot


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwww, that is so pitiful! She's so adorable, and boy does she totally love you!! So many people have given great advice. I would second the larger pen, no collar unless you are with her, and be sure to put something like a T-shirt in there with your scent on it. Another thing you can do is give her something to chew on that will occupy her when you leave such as a kong with peanut butter in it or freeze baby food in it--something she has to work on for a while and holds her attention for the moment, so she doesn't realize you have gone. I might tend to go with the radio over animal planet because sometimes if the program shows dogs barking that might upset her. I know if Lulu notices barking dogs on TV she perks up. lol


----------



## Jane07 (Nov 3, 2014)

lulu'smom said:


> Awwww, that is so pitiful! She's so adorable, and boy does she totally love you!! So many people have given great advice. I would second the larger pen, no collar unless you are with her, and be sure to put something like a T-shirt in there with your scent on it. Another thing you can do is give her something to chew on that will occupy her when you leave such as a kong with peanut butter in it or freeze baby food in it--something she has to work on for a while and holds her attention for the moment, so she doesn't realize you have gone. I might tend to go with the radio over animal planet because sometimes if the program shows dogs barking that might upset her. I know if Lulu notices barking dogs on TV she perks up. lol



Hahaha that is so cute for lulu. I am just imagining that right now in my head lol. Anyways, i am really thinking about getting a kong and somewhat stuff something in there. 

I have been doing the exercise where i come back in and out of the door and it looks like it is working. I just need more time and i just wish everything will turn out well.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chi's are 'velcro dogs' they want to be with you all the time. Chi love is like no other, that is why we think they are the best


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't read through all the replies but this makes me so sad. #1 your puppy was taken away from it's mother/littermates WAY too young. I'm a breeder & never let them go earlier than 11wks. 12+wks is more normal. Small breeds need a little extra time as they typically don't mature as quickly as bigger breeds. This behavior I believe is an outcome from leaving too early. Although with some puppies it is more normal...it depends on the pup. 

#2 think of your puppy. She has gone from being with *someone* constantly for as long as she's been alive to being all by herself. She is missing her friends. Have some sympathy & don't look at it as a "behavior" that needs immediate fixing. It is a pain & annoying but it isn't w/o reasoning. With consistent routine & ignoring of the behavior she will get better. But it will take time.

#3 This is a CHIHUAHUA. They were bred for companionship. Their PURPOSE is to be with their people period. They were not bred to herd or hunt. They were bred to be with us. When I go to the bathroom I have at least 3 friends go with me. If this behavior bothers you (and some people it does & that is fine)...but you definitely shouldn't have gotten a Chi. This is dog breed research 101 which should be done before looking for a puppy.

With all this said...for the age of your pup & how long you have had her this is NORMAL behavior. Bringing attention to her by yelling, trying to correct, even soothing, etc...it will make the behavior worse. Best thing you can do is ignore it & DO NOT let her out of the crate until she is quiet & calm. That right there will help her to realize the pitching a fit isn't going to get her what she wants. Good luck to you!


----------

